# La Moraleja



## NJT1973 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi

My husband is in the process of securing a job at Kings La Moraleja and our 6yr old son will be placed in the infant school Kings Chamartin. Will this be a problem logistically getting my son to school? 

We haven’t decided on an area to rent yet but would like opinions on La Moraleja, Alcobendas and Tres Cantos or any other areas on the northern outskirts ideally suitable for family life. Is it relatively simple to get around on the roads or is a 22min journey really going to be an hour? Is idealista the best starting place for renting 2/3 bedroom apartment Air con with parking, store room ideally with a pool. 

Hoping to visit in the next month to get a feel for the different areas but any guidance in advance would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

What beautiful areas, luck you. If you google the question' how long does it really take from La Moralejo to Tres Cantos?' you will get answesr


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NJT1973 said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband is in the process of securing a job at Kings La Moraleja and our 6yr old son will be placed in the infant school Kings Chamartin. Will this be a problem logistically getting my son to school?
> 
> ...


Traffic will be chock a block at that time and those roads are busy, but I think you can do La Moraleja - Chamartin in 20 - 30 mins.
La Moraleja is high class living with Nannies for the children, a Porche in the garage and a politician/ CEO/ actor/ socialite for a neighbour.
Alcobendas is a little further and although I don't know it that well it doesn't appeal to me. It's strung out along the A1 which is really busy, it's very built up and the countryside around is dry and not very pretty. However, one or two of the forum members live out that way and seem happy enough.
Tres Cantos is the Spanish version of Milton Keynes. You definitely have to come out and have a look around and preferably before July when it'll probably be scorching - although this year who knows. This week looks like it's going to brighten up but it has been raining and snowy and cold for the last 2?/ 3? months...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tres Cantos is the Spanish version of Milton Keynes.


Thanks Pesky, that brough a big grin to my face when I read that!!!

I second the opinions on La Moraleja, if you can live there, you can live virtually anywhere, so choose wisely!

I have worked in Tres Cantos, Alcobendas, and now in San Sebastian de los Reyes (SanSe as it known to people too lazy to type the whole name) over the last 14 years, give or take, and I can honeslty tell you that I have never felt the desire to live in any of these places. I prefer my 70km round trip commute.

I have always thought that Alcobendas / SanSe are vastly overpriced for what they are (satellite towns with poor public transport by Spanish standards to Madrid). 
If Tres Cantos is Milton Keynes, then Alcobendas and SanSe are Slough and Bracknell.
Also, beware of the new developments being built on the boundary between Alcobendas and SanSe. They are being marketed as "La Moraleja" but they are not in the private grounds of the complex of the same name, this is just a marketing ploy to justify the extremely high prices being asked.

But with anything, tastes are personal. You will only know once you get here and look around.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Thanks Pesky, that brough a big grin to my face when I read that!!!
> 
> I second the opinions on La Moraleja, if you can live there, you can live virtually anywhere, so choose wisely!
> 
> ...


There's another newish area, Sanchinarro in between La Moraleja and Chamartin/ Plaza Castilla. I've only been there once, so I don't know it, but I have met people who live there. Seems to be orientated towards families, but I've heard it's quite expensive. The photos here don't look very inspiring.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanchinarro
I would imagine that anything either in the city or in the outskirts near to Kings College is going to be pricey. Maybe find out where other teachers live, although I reckon teachers tend to live with people who get a good salary to even out the usually low salaries earned by teachers


----------

